# Lionfish business



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Time to get serious y’all. Lionfish need to die and we need people to do it. 

Here’s my plan. 

1. Need cadre of safe like minded divers who can dive one day per weekend and 1-2 times a week or a balance thereof. Must focus on Lionfish, but other species ok to hunt once LF are exhausted / quota met
2. Need a reliable and efficient boat (check)
3. Need reliable spots that produce Lionfish. ( bust out checkbook or secret scrolls we need more. )

I need at least 3 -4 solid folks who want put their money where their mouth is and have some fun. There will be both a time and possibly monetary investment needed. BUT this is for fun, profit and has other fringe benefits. 

Step 1 msg me if you have what it takes and we can discuss the rest over a beer. If we can get some steam, this could be a fun way to make extra cash.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I think the dive shops should step up too and give free filled tanks if you bring in 10 or more lionfish. The State also should give a bounty per lionfish like a dollar for each one killed. Restaurants should have a tax break if they buy, serve and offer lionfish on their daily menu's. 

There's all kinds of ways to help eliminate them, but no-one wants to get off the money. So here we are, and here they will stay.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree, you put a state paid bounty on them and a dive shop willing to give tank refills and their numbers would go way down.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

It's as easy as 1,2,3

1. Need people who want to shoot them. Think commercial fisher type folks.
2. Need a way to get em (boat)
3. Need to know where to get them, this is just working capital think of it as purchasing a lease for your crop

I just need to hook up with people who want to dive and get paid. Simple.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Wheres #4? A strong market ?


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

stevenattsu said:


> Wheres #4? A strong market ?


Don't know about STRONG market, but I know there are buyers lined up to take whatever we send them. Target rate is $4-5/lb for fish of reasonable size (>1-2# or 6-7" I think ).

As far as yield, figure 4 divers make 3 drops each in one day and net 33.3# per dive each, gives 400# @ $5/lb or $2000 to split. Even half that at 200# and it's $250 each before fuel, air, boat expenses and real estate expenses (spots to dive). Nobody is getting rich for sure but it's clearly a way to get paid to dive. Add on the charter boat bounty (search for it on FWC) and it's definitely an added benefit.

A consistent local supply could potentially re-invigorate the regional market. As of now all the fish caught locally & sold go out of state.

I haven't even mentioned the part about cutting out the middle man and going direct to retail which is another option.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Real estate expenses? Is that to find, capture and drag the Mass too deeper water since its floating away like a previous post stated. Then you could sub lease out certain areas on the ship to harvest these high dollar fish too pay for expenses


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

stevenattsu said:


> Real estate expenses? Is that to find, capture and drag the Mass too deeper water since its floating away like a previous post stated. Then you could sub lease out certain areas on the ship to harvest these high dollar fish too pay for expenses


Real estate -- i.e. spots to dive. Ideally stuff that divers don't usually it that concentrate lion fish. This will take fuel, effort, cunning, knowledge or cash. It's an asset in the equation.


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

Go ahead and put back 20-30% right off the top for the taxes you are going to pay at the end of the year. 

Stephen


----------



## ericb1398 (Oct 13, 2021)

Old thread, but did this ever get off the ground?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

no


----------

